# [FREE SKILL GAME] TAP Cat



## seneka (Jun 3, 2014)

*Description*
Help this adorable 3 kitty's catch their friends. A simple game yet very enjoyable and hard to master.

*SPECS*
Size:14mb
Platform: Android
Version: 1.0.2
*Play Store link:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.senekastudios.tapcat

*My best score is:*
68
What's your best score?
*ScreenShots*


----------



## seneka (Jun 3, 2014)

game got massively updated..make sure you check it out.

-Bug fixing.

-New enemies.

-Multiple sceneries.

-Online leaderboards


----------

